# Crystal River fishing report December 2020



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

How you gettin them sheep on the fly?


----------



## Ridin' the Tide (Jul 20, 2017)

Drifter said:


> How you gettin them sheep on the fly?


Very carefully! It’s not a consistent thing. They’re very difficult to feed and keep hooked up. Smaller hook size and the right pattern make a big difference. But even landing the fly without them spooking is difficult. I fish an area with little pressure, and that makes a big difference for me in my opinion. But realistically, there’s a ton of luck involved still lol.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Ridin' the Tide said:


> Very carefully! It’s not a consistent thing. They’re very difficult to feed and keep hooked up. Smaller hook size and the right pattern make a big difference. But even landing the fly without them spooking is difficult. I fish an area with little pressure, and that makes a big difference for me in my opinion. But realistically, there’s a ton of luck involved still lol.


well props to you, I just keep throwing small and small shrimp flies at them and watch them run every time!


----------



## Ridin' the Tide (Jul 20, 2017)

Drifter said:


> well props to you, I just keep throwing small and small shrimp flies at them and watch them run every time!


Thanks man! Maybe try a crab pattern. For me, I generally give one strip for the fish to see the fly and then do a really slow and long strip until he gives me a tail wiggle or something that shows me he ate the fly.


----------



## messier69 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great job cap!!


----------

